# New Vampire Crabs



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I know they're not frogs, but I though the vivs turned out pretty nice (for about half an hour of work, anyway ), so I though I'd share. I was lucky enough to pick up a proven cb group of 5 purple Geosesarma sp. crabs this weekend, as well as a WC group of four red/orange crabs. The bright green moss is a dried moss I'm trying out - after less than a day rehydrated, there appears to be some growth already!

purple crabs:

























red crabs:


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice bright claws, pretty sweet looking!


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I really like those!


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

those are amazing...can we see more FTS???


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

sweet! Now you can keep those with thumbnails, right? Kidding!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

makes me want a few!


----------



## chesney (Jan 18, 2007)

Those guys are too cool!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

very nice! Those are definitely on the list


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

Very cool critters haha
what size tanks are they in?


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

we need more info: Where did you get the crabs? where did you get the moss and what more can you tell us about it?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

The crabs reside in 10 gallon vivs - nice and simple. 

I got the cb vampire crabs from a local frogger, and the wcs from a guy I know that vends at a lot of the same reptile shows I vend at. He tends to get some neat stuff in, and holds onto critters for a bit before he sells them.

I work for JoshsFrogs.com, and we ordered in some small portions of the moss to try out for ourselves. I believe that some will be for sale on the site in the next couple weeks. There are also two other varieties, that I'll be trying in some vivs I hope to complete over the Thanksgiving holiday.


----------



## Regalia (Feb 12, 2010)

I tried sooo hard to find some vampire crabs in Montreal. I posted everywhere, asked every pet store. They are impossible to find so I gave up and got some darts hehe. 

Congrats on them, the setup looks awesome too!


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

Regalia said:


> I tried sooo hard to find some vampire crabs in Montreal. I posted everywhere, asked every pet store. They are impossible to find so I gave up and got some darts hehe.
> 
> Congrats on them, the setup looks awesome too!



Well I am sure if Zach is successful in breeding them ... they will appear on Josh's frogs.


----------



## Regalia (Feb 12, 2010)

bobzarry said:


> Well I am sure if Zach is successful in breeding them ... they will appear on Josh's frogs.


Unfortunately, I'm located in Canada so I don't think they would be able to mail me a pair anyways.


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

Jw, but what do you feed those guys?


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a nice sized hex tank that I'll be setting up for them. Once my friend reseals it that is....

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G Slide using Tapatalk


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Gumby said:


> Jw, but what do you feed those guys?


 They eat pretty much anything. So far, they've eaten 1/8th inch crickets, fruit flies, fish flake food, a bit of raw chicken, and some banana. They also love to eat springtails.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

they are unreal looking, very very beautiful


----------



## Regalia (Feb 12, 2010)

How skittish are they? I heard that they tend to run off every time you walk near the tank. Also, have they started making any burrows yet?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

They have started burrowing. The purple ones are a bit skittish, but the red/orange ones are almost always out.


----------



## Lunar Gecko (May 7, 2010)

Update? 

I've been wanting some of these for a while now. Even have a tank set up and planted. Just cant find them.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

Lunar Gecko said:


> Update?
> 
> I've been wanting some of these for a while now. Even have a tank set up and planted. Just cant find them.



Shrimp/crabs

from my previous conversations with this fellow, he seems to carry them quite regularly


----------



## jig1 (Sep 7, 2008)

These crabs are interesting. From what Ive read online about them on here and other places I assume they are kept like dart frogs. Also an interesting note that they eat bananas,raw chicken and fish food. When I see them I think hmm maybe someday get some. Anyways,nice looking crabs and set up you have there.


----------



## Lunar Gecko (May 7, 2010)

Brotherly Monkey said:


> Shrimp/crabs
> 
> from my previous conversations with this fellow, he seems to carry them quite regularly



I have emailed him 3 times over the last few months with no reply.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

They are all doing well. There is a nice network of burrows in the vivs now, and they are much more visible.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Got a group of 6 of these beauties last week:









Also got a group of 4 yellow vampire crabs, that are not very cooperative when it comes to taking pictures.


----------



## stevenhman (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice! I always have an eye out for these guys.


----------



## LemurLad (Jan 22, 2011)

Have you noticed any peculiarities about the red species? I just got a pair from my LFS and I can't find any specifics for the red ones.


----------

